# IMPZ- How is it for living?



## PM99 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello everyone. 

Can anyone living in IMPZ, share your overall experience of living in IMPZ? Which towers do you suggest to choose out of Lago Vista, Crescent and Centrium? I understand that the Empower cooling charges are not included in the rent or DEWA and need to be paid separately. How much would these charges be per month for 1 BHK? I work at Jebel Ali Free Zone, so how is the traffic for a daily commute from IMPZ? 

Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------

